# MTB Fahrtechnikkurse



## chrulf (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

kennt ihr eine gute Fahrtechnikschule in/um Bielefeld?
Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen Kurs bei der Bike Lounge Bielefeld/Steinhagen belegt. Der Kurs war sehr gut, so das ich dort einen weiteren belegen wollte. Leider antwortet dort niemand auf meine Anfragen (Telefon, Mail). 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## rudi-ritzel (7. Juni 2015)

Probiere doch mal  späten Nachmittag oder am Abend anzurufen. Die machen das ja auch nicht hauptberuflich. Kann mir vorstellen das du dann mehr Glück hast. Die Kurstermine stehen aber online drin, falls die dich interessieren. 


Tapatalk sucks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

